# Aero bars for a 5 day tour



## eyefly (Apr 29, 2006)

I just signed up for a 5 day supported tour. Would clip on aero bars be a good addition for my road bike or do they make riding in a group harder? If they make sense, does any one have suggestions? I am thinkin being able to take some weight off the upper body would be helpful during the long days in the saddle and it would be easier when fighting headwinds
Thanks


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

If you're doing actual group riding (drafting, etc.), I'd recommend against them. You want to have your hands near the controls for more stable handling, shifting and braking, and will make people nervous otherwise. If you're not really riding with others, then yes, they may offer some advantage (mostly different riding positions to alleviate stiffness in your body, not so much an aero advantage unless you're riding fast enough). 

Lots and lots of different choices, and what works for you won't work for the next person. Try and find a store that will let you try out a few different types on your bike to see what works for you.

Chris


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

They are good for relieving hand pressure when spending long hours in the saddle.. It's nice to have more options for your hands and bike position.

They are good for fighting headwinds.

They are bad for riding in a group as you are not in immediate contact with your brakes. This is why they are outlawed for mass-start events (races). 

If you plan on riding with them on your tour, you need to use them in your workouts to get used to the position.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

More than likely if its a large group they will NOT allow you to use them, as it is very dangerous.

However, if its less than a dozen and everyone goes at their own pace, i.e. no drafting, then they will probably allow them. But they probably would not be necessary.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

From my own experience (note that I just did 36 miles yesterday at my fastest speed which avg to ~13mph on a hilly ride) some random disorganized thoughts:

At speeds above 15mph I tend to go faster in them then on the hoods, below that it doesn't help any. Not so sure if its much better then the drops in terms of aerodynamics but can breath much easier (more open) and less arm stress so much easier to stay in that position for awhile.

I only really use them on flats and slight ups and downs and only when mastly straight. Hard to turn in them and hard to do anything steep up or down. Plus its hard to shift in that position so helps if I can stay in the same gear. 

Its hard to keep a straight line while using them so don't use them while I draft anyone else and only use them when I have enough room on the sides (i.e. not a narrow street with traffic) Since I can't grab the brakes I'm guessing other then not going straight someone drafting behind me isn't so bad.

Hitting bumps is bad. Ok this may just be cause I'm not using the right trick in attaching them but any major bump tends to make them move out of adjustment. (the very small bumps and road noise is fine and the elbow padding makes it much more comfy then the weight on my hands.

They are great for holding my bike computer and Edge since they hold them out farther infront of me making it easier to see. Plus my cue sheet holder rests on it well keeping it in a good readable position the whole time.

I only got them last year when I came close to crashing and the way I grabbed my bike to keep from going down hurt my wrist and thumb so this was the way to keep biking and keep the weight off my hands.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

get some & get used to them prior to the group ride.

I have tio disagree with much of what enki42ea said as far as stability & stearing & holding a line. hence practice before the ride. I'm not always in the aero position and you wont be either. they will give you an extra position that can be very restfull. you will soon learn when to be in them in a group & when not to...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last few long tours we did Miss M had me install aero bars. She loved them. 

OTOH we mostly rode by ourselves and when we were with a group Miss M insists on riding at the front.

OTOH2 I can't stand the things although I do know that upper body would be more comfortable if I could use them.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

eyefly said:


> I just signed up for a 5 day supported tour. Would clip on aero bars be a good addition for my road bike or do they make riding in a group harder? If they make sense, does any one have suggestions? I am thinkin being able to take some weight off the upper body would be helpful during the long days in the saddle and it would be easier when fighting headwinds
> Thanks


If you're riding in a group chances are you'll be drafting about 90% of time. Aero bars won't help at all in that situation, and in fact may be frowned on by other riders because of the dangers they pose to handling. For touring, the only valid argument for clip on aero bars is that they may offer another position on the bike, but with drop bars, you have plenty of positions anyway, and if you need to take some weight off, you can always stop and rest. I say bad idea.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Never and Always*



HAL9000 said:


> ...you will soon learn when to be in them in a group & when not to...


*You should never be on aerobars in a group.* That is a group where you are following or leading other riders and drafting in a paceline. If you all happen to be on the same roads and are simply riding solo and occassionally be passing or being passed then do whatever you want.

Most groups with a good amount of riding experience will tell you to stay out of your aerobars while in their group. This is particularly true on a tour where you do not have years of experience riding with that person and have no idea what kind of cyclist they are.

Those groups that don't tell you to stay out of your aerobars are the ones you definitely want to hare your hands near your brakes. If the group does not have the experience to know the danger of aerobars in a group then you are probably not riding with the smoothest group and chances are some close call will come up when you need more control than you can get in aerobars.


----------

